# Our ewe's first birthing on video



## Matt n Lee (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi all...we are pretty new to the forums, but we did catch the birth of a lamb this February on video. It was our first and hers so pretty exciting all around. It is also pretty gross just a warning, but here it is for any who want to watch.


----------



## mystang89 (Nov 18, 2017)

That was awesome! Thank you. Hopefully spring will give us one!


----------



## Matt n Lee (Nov 20, 2017)

you are very welcome..it was a special moment for us. Im sure the spring will be kind to you as well!


----------

